# Nice, quiet, and probably too nice for a shop



## cmmyakman (Feb 16, 2011)

This is great information Whope.

I noticed a previous project of yours:
https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/171866

1. Did you see a dramatic improvement in air quality going from the earlier 2015 system to this system?

2. I know it will be dependent upon how much dust laden air is produced in the shop, but approximatley how often do you need to replace your filters?


----------



## whope (Sep 15, 2011)

The earlier project needed a baffle around the fan blade as it would suck air from the outflow side so it ended up blowing dust around the shop, so I quit using it. I had intended to add the baffle but never got around to it.

I've had it since Nov. last year and haven't replaced a filter yet. I should probably open it up and look. I don't spend enough time in the shop as I'd like.

I have noticed that there is less dust collecting on occasionally used surfaces.


----------



## DDWW (Sep 7, 2016)

I had a rabbit air for use removing cat dander in the home. I found it was quiet but did not move enough air for me so I ended up using a 640 CFM air cleaner that was not much more then a motor and drum filter. The results from that were much better because of air exchange. I can't imagine it in the shop unless there isn't much airborne particulates to start with.


----------



## cmmyakman (Feb 16, 2011)

Here is a relatively new product that I saw advertised in a woodworking magazine: https://www.axiomstratus.com/


----------



## KeithSC (Jan 16, 2020)

Regarding the Axiom Stratus mentioned above, it does look compelling, but note that it has a 1 micron filter, and wood dust particles smaller than 1 micron can be dangerous. Better to have an air filter with at least a HEPA filter (a HEPA filter will remove 99.97% of particles with a diameter larger than 0.3 microns). The RabbitAir MinusA2, per the company's website, will trap "allergens and particles down to less than 0.1 microns in size at 99.97% efficiency".


----------

